# Host Family Adra



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi, my daughter is going to Adra, Almeria as an English language assistant in September 2021 as part of her university course. I am looking for advice on how to find a host family or a room to share.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The school where she will be working should be able to help, although they will probably all be on holiday at the moment. Do you have a contact there?


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> The school where she will be working should be able to help, although they will probably all be on holiday at the moment. Do you have a contact there?


Yes, she does, thanks. However like you say, the school doesn't open until September, so perhaps we just have to wait and see? It is the IES Gaviota High school.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Diane McClelland said:


> Yes, she does, thanks. However like you say, the school doesn't open until September, so perhaps we just have to wait and see? It is the IES Gaviota High school.


I’ve learned over the years that leaving things to the last minute is a very Spanish trait! Last year our visiting language assistant had no idea where she would be living a week before she got here, but they had it all sorted.


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> I’ve learned over the years that leaving things to the last minute is a very Spanish trait! Last year our visiting language assistant had no idea where she would be living a week before she got here, but they had it all sorted.


Thank you - hopefully when the school re-opens they will help her. I think we will just have to wait patiently!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Diane McClelland said:


> Thank you - hopefully when the school re-opens they will help her. I think we will just have to wait patiently!


Staff are often on site a week or two before term starts, so it might be worth calling. 
I'd definitely email now.


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Staff are often on site a week or two before term starts, so it might be worth calling.
> I'd definitely email now.


She has e-mailed the school with a list of questions but got an automated e-mail stating that the school is closed until September. The British Council have said they should expect to start teaching by 1 October.


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Diane McClelland said:


> She has e-mailed the school with a list of questions but got an automated e-mail stating that the school is closed until September. The British Council have said they should expect to start teaching by 1 October.


I'll get to try try phoning the school during the last week of August


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Diane McClelland said:


> She has e-mailed the school with a list of questions but got an automated e-mail stating that the school is closed until September. The British Council have said they should expect to start teaching by 1 October.


That will give her plenty of time! 

My daughter who grew up in Spain has just accepted a job in the UK. She starts in just under 4 weeks & has just found a flatshare online.


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> That will give her plenty of time!
> 
> My daughter who grew up in Spain has just accepted a job in the UK. She starts in just under 4 weeks & has just found a flatshare online.


I hope it works out well for her! Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Diane McClelland said:


> I hope it works out well for her! Thank you.


She's been working all over the EU for years, so this is nothing. 

She never expected to voluntarily move to the UK (her words!), but it's a job offering the exact experience she wants, which she had been unable to find in Spain. 

The rest of EU is now closed to her until she gets around to taking Spanish nationality. 

I'm sure your daughter will have a great experience. 

I'm surprised her uni hasn't helped.


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> She's been working all over the EU for years, so this is nothing.
> 
> She never expected to voluntarily move to the UK (her words!), but it's a job offering the exact experience she wants, which she had been unable to find in Spain.
> 
> ...


Thanks and all the best to your daughter in her new life in the UK


----------



## Petewholovesspain (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi Diane,

As IES Las Gaviotas is a public school (one of the better ones in town) it is normal it's totally closed in August. Bare in mind that the schools in Adra start the new academic year about a week later as the local feria is in early September.

I'm sure the school will help her find accommodation as it's not the easiest place to find accommodation as it's neither a touist town for a student town, guy at least accommodation is cheap by Spanish standards.

We moved to Adra in 2019 but only stayed 4 months as we didn't particularly like it (,yet there are wonderful places not so far away).

As I've been there feel free to ask me anything you'd like to know and I'll happily answer.

Peter


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Petewholovesspain said:


> Hi Diane,
> 
> As IES Las Gaviotas is a public school (one of the better ones in town) it is normal it's totally closed in August. Bare in mind that the schools in Adra start the new academic year about a week later as the local feria is in early September.
> 
> ...


Thank you Peter. I think we will have to wait until the school re-opens in September and not try to book accommodation in advance as they might be able to help. 
Is there any particular reason that you didn't like Adra that might be worthwhile knowing? 
How safe is it for a young female to find accommodation and walk around at night?
Are there good transport links from the local airports?
Any tips for living in Adra itself or Spain in general?
Many thanks
Diane


----------



## Petewholovesspain (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you Peter. I think we will have to wait until the school re-opens in September and not try to book accommodation in advance as they might be able to help.
Is there any particular reason that you didn't like Adra that might be worthwhile knowing?
How safe is it for a young female to find accommodation and walk around at night?
Are there good transport links from the local airports?
Any tips for living in Adra itself or Spain in general?
Many thanks
Diane


----------



## Petewholovesspain (Aug 13, 2021)

Diane,


I have very mixed feelings about Adra, but that's just a personal view. We found it quite an uttractive town (while every other Spanish town I have lived in or visited always had at least a beautiful or charming town centre). It was also quite dirty, while Spanish towns tend to be surprisingly clean. This is a topic of very heated debate in Adra, so perhaps it has improved. 


As you may know, Adra is in the province of Almería which has Europe's only desert, hence it's a very arid landscape. Some people love that, personally I just prefer seeing at least some vegetation. The area is very agricultural, and due to the arid conditions they have covered the area in plastic greenhouses known as the "Mar de plástico" (the plastic sea") which the locals are very proud of, yet the rest of the country is less complimentary about due to its ugliness and being unecological. However they've built themselves a vast agricultural industry in a forgiving landscape and now produce a huge percentage of all cucumbers, tomatoes, melons etc consumed throughout Europe in winter.

Now with regard to your natural question as a mum, Adra is safe. In general, Spain is a very safe country where petty crime tends to be more common than violent crime. Like in any town, your daughter should take the obvious steps to be safe if for example walking alone at night, but like elsewhere in Spain I never felt unsafe in Adra.
In the summer the town gets quite lively, especially with students coming down from the nearby and beautiful university city if Granada. The rest if the year its a relatively quiet town. There are two large beach areas that mainly just attract locals.

Spain is an incredibly beautiful and very varied country. I recommend your daughter takes advantage to visit other parts of the country during weekends and holidays. On another note, después the local and arid climate, its only about an hours drive ftom Europe's most southern ski resort, Sierra Nevada.

Adra has no railway line, but there is an excellent system of public buses serving the nearby towns and cities of Almería as well as and certainly worth visiting, Granada and Málaga. And the best thing about Spain... it's people. They are such warm-hearted people and truly like to take care if their neighbours, be they Spanish of foreign, so once she opens up to them, she will ge welcomed with open arms.

Continue to ask me any questions I can help with.


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Petewholovesspain said:


> Diane,
> 
> 
> I have very mixed feelings about Adra, but that's just a personal view. We found it quite an uttractive town (while every other Spanish town I have lived in or visited always had at least a beautiful or charming town centre). It was also quite dirty, while Spanish towns tend to be surprisingly clean. This is a topic of very heated debate in Adra, so perhaps it has improved.
> ...


Thanks Peter. That information is really helpful and does put my mind at rest somewhat. I will come back to you if I have any more questions.

Diane


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Diane McClelland said:


> Thanks Peter. That information is really helpful and does put my mind at rest somewhat. I will come back to you if I have any more questions.
> 
> Diane





Petewholovesspain said:


> Diane,
> 
> 
> I have very mixed feelings about Adra, but that's just a personal view. We found it quite an uttractive town (while every other Spanish town I have lived in or visited always had at least a beautiful or charming town centre). It was also quite dirty, while Spanish towns tend to be surprisingly clean. This is a topic of very heated debate in Adra, so perhaps it has improved.
> ...


Hi Peter,

Thank you for the information you previously provided me about Adra. My daughter is going out to Adra on 27 September. She is currently looking to rent a flat in Adra and the school bilingual coordinator is helping her by going to view one at the weekend. So far she hasn't found anyone to share with which she would prefer. Most of the language assistants are either based in Almeria or prefer to live there, including the names of those assistants given to her by the school. She has been looking at Idealista for flats/apartments to rent. Just wondered whether you have any ideas on how to look for a flat mate or any other estate agents that she could contact. Most of the flats on Idealista are privately owned and the owners don't often respond. With the travel locator forms etc it would be preferable for her to have a flat sorted out before she travels.

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## Petewholovesspain (Aug 13, 2021)

Diane McClelland said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thank you for the information you previously provided me about Adra. My daughter is going out to Adra on 27 September. She is currently looking to rent a flat in Adra and the school bilingual coordinator is helping her by going to view one at the weekend. So far she hasn't found anyone to share with which she would prefer. Most of the language assistants are either based in Almeria or prefer to live there, including the names of those assistants given to her by the school. She has been looking at Idealista for flats/apartments to rent. Just wondered whether you have any ideas on how to look for a flat mate or any other estate agents that she could contact. Most of the flats on Idealista are privately owned and the owners don't often respond. With the travel locator forms etc it would be preferable for her to have a flat sorted out before she travels.
> 
> ...


Hi Diane. 
It's not easy at all to give a flat share there a it's not a university town (most of the few flat shares that exist are actually teachers). I have a number for an agency I was in contact with and they were very friendly (I'll find it later and then see how I can send to you privately). Apart from that, idealista is the main source for finding rentals and we also found it difficult to find a place there. 
I don't suppose staying in Almería and commuting by bus is an option? Or would be easier to find accommodation, it's a nicer place to live, but I admit the commute would probably be a hassle for her. 
I'll message you later. 
Peter


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Petewholovesspain said:


> Hi Diane.
> It's not easy at all to give a flat share there a it's not a university town (most of the few flat shares that exist are actually teachers). I have a number for an agency I was in contact with and they were very friendly (I'll find it later and then see how I can send to you privately). Apart from that, idealista is the main source for finding rentals and we also found it difficult to find a place there.
> I don't suppose staying in Almería and commuting by bus is an option? Or would be easier to find accommodation, it's a nicer place to live, but I admit the commute would probably be a hassle for her.
> I'll message you later.
> Peter


Hi Peter,

Zoe is in touch with a lady about a flat and seems happy with it. She hopes that another language student who is coming out to Adra at the end of October will share with her.
She may however have to travel out on her own as my husband's passport has not arrived. I was going to travel with her instead but wouldn't feel confident enough to hire a car. I have looked at buses and it takes up to 6 hours to travel from Malaga Airport to Adra. Is this correct or is there a better bus service than this? I also wanted to explore the possibility of a taxi from Malaga Airport to Adra for her, but don't know if the cost would be too prohibitive. Any ideas how I might find out? I would be prepared to pay up to 150 Euros just for her first time getting there and having then to sign a contract on a flat and sort out a lot on her own.

Many thanks for your advice,

Diane


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are three bus services a day from Malaga to Adra. You first get a train from the airport to Malaga Zambrano (13 min), then walk a few minutes to the bus station. Departures at 1215 - 1525 (change at Motril), 1730 - 1955 (direct), 1900 - 2110 (change at Motril). Fare 14.82 euro one-way.


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Joppa said:


> There are three bus services a day from Malaga to Adra. You first get a train from the airport to Malaga Zambrano (13 min), then walk a few minutes to the bus station. Departures at 1215 - 1525 (change at Motril), 1730 - 1955 (direct), 1900 - 2110 (change at Motril). Fare 14.82 euro one-way.


Thanks Joppa - that's really helpful.

Diane


----------



## Petewholovesspain (Aug 13, 2021)

Diane McClelland said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Zoe is in touch with a lady about a flat and seems happy with it. She hopes that another language student who is coming out to Adra at the end of October will share with her.
> She may however have to travel out on her own as my husband's passport has not arrived. I was going to travel with her instead but wouldn't feel confident enough to hire a car. I have looked at buses and it takes up to 6 hours to travel from Malaga Airport to Adra. Is this correct or is there a better bus service than this? I also wanted to explore the possibility of a taxi from Malaga Airport to Adra for her, but don't know if the cost would be too prohibitive. Any ideas how I might find out? I would be prepared to pay up to 150 Euros just for her first time getting there and having then to sign a contract on a flat and sort out a lot on her own.
> ...


Diane, 

Firstly I apologise for not answering but the whole family got hit with the flu over the past week and having a toddler amongst them, we'll it's been a hectic week. 

I see somebody suggested taking the train from Málaga airport to the main train station María Zembrano then the short walk to the bus station. This is what we did and what I was going to suggest. The bus journey from Málaga city centre to Adra this way is between 2 and 3 hours, better than the 5 hours from the airport! When I took this bus it stopped for about a 30 minutes break in Motril (no where really to go as it's a bit outside the town, but pleasant cafeteria and clean toilets) so your daughter can most likely look forward to that sorry break. 
The website for the buses is www.alsa.com.
The buses assist to depart from Málaga at 12:15, 17:30 and 19:00.
I'm glad to hear it seems she's sorting accommodation. 
Do let me me know if I can give any further advice and do stay in touch and let us know how she gets on!!!
Peter


----------



## Diane McClelland (Aug 12, 2021)

Petewholovesspain said:


> Diane,
> 
> Firstly I apologise for not answering but the whole family got hit with the flu over the past week and having a toddler amongst them, we'll it's been a hectic week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter - really appreciate that. Even with the internet, you can't always get the info you need!
Diane


----------

